# Seattle-Worldmark Camlin?



## wauhob3 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone stay there recently? There is only one review. I have never been to that area of the country and we are looking for a city type vacation for next Spring Break. We are already searching for London, Dublin, Edinburgh, San Fransisco, and NYC. Even though these are all easy trades   I thought I'd add to it. Is there enough to do there for a week? I know it would be chilly but we really enjoyed NYC this spring break so liked to either go back there or try another city. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Anyone stay there recently? There is only one review. I have never been to that area of the country and we are looking for a city type vacation for next Spring Break. We are already searching for London, Dublin, Edinburgh, San Fransisco, and NYC. Even though these are all easy trades   I thought I'd add to it. Is there enough to do there for a week? I know it would be chilly but we really enjoyed NYC this spring break so liked to either go back there or try another city. Anyone have any other suggestions?


There will be plenty to do.  Let us know who will be traveling and what their interests are, and we can load you up with ideas.

BTW - you say "Spring BreaK' but that can cover a large range of dates  What dates are  you looking at?


----------



## wauhob3 (May 1, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> There will be plenty to do.  Let us know who will be traveling and what their interests are, and we can load you up with ideas.
> 
> BTW - you say "Spring BreaK' but that can cover a large range of dates  What dates are  you looking at?



My husband and 14 year old daughter. Spring Break for us is the last week in March. Thanks.


----------



## PA- (May 1, 2006)

It's a fabulous city, and a nice resort.  You definately will have enough to do to fill a week.

Only problem with it, it's not set up for your 14 year old.  Smallish rooms, no game room, not much in your unit.  You can't count on spending several nights in the condo, like you might be able to in a larger unit in a more activity oriented area (like a ski trip or a vacation at disneyworld or something).


----------



## LLW (May 1, 2006)

There is a Game Works nearby though, perfect for chilly and rainy evenings. Other activities of interest to a 14-year old girl: Seattle Center - there will be lots of activities going on surrounding the start of spring, e.g. music and drum festivals; Paul Allen's Experience Music Project; Pike Place Market - arts and crafts booths and shops; Nordstrom - SHOPPING! The Seattle waterfront is a nice place to visit complete with piers and street musicians. Flowers will most likely be in bloom around town and at the University of Washington Arboretum. Snoqualmie Falls in Issaquah is beautiful to visit. If the weather is nice boats will be out in droves on Lake Washington. There are also houseboats on Lake Union, that have appeared in Sleepless in Seattle.

Visit the links on WM's site for Camlin. They will give you plenty more of ideas. There should be a lot to do for the whole family. You only have to plan for the chill and the rain, because both are very likely for Seattle in March.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2006)

There's a good chance you will be able to catch the first part of bulb season in Skagit Valley, about 60 miles north of Seattle.  This year the Tulip Festival started April 1.  Some of the early bulbs come out before the festival starts.  Daffodils should be in full bloom at that time.


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2006)

Steve,

My wife has almost the same picture in the same location for her computer wallpaper, that we took a couple years ago on a trip to the Tulip Festival.

Having been to both the Tulip Festival & the Carlsbad Flower fields, in my opinion the Tulip Festival wins hands down, plus the Kiwanis Salmon BBQ during the festival is nigh impossible to beat mmmmmmmmm 

BTW to the OP Mount Vernon the home of the Tulip Fest is an easy hour & a half to two hour drive north of downtown Seattle.

Enjoy, Seattle is my hometown and it's an easy city to explore with lots of cool things to see and do.

Rick


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> BTW to the OP Mount Vernon the home of the Tulip Fest is an easy hour & a half to two hour drive north of downtown Seattle.
> 
> Rick


Mt. Vernon's aboout 60 miles from downtown Seattle - it's only a one-hour drive except during commute hours.  But, allowing time t get on and off the freeway and to a destination, 1-1/2 hours wouild probably bo ok.

Another thought - the local ski areas will probably still be open the last week of March.  Snoqualmie Summit is an easy 45-minute drive from Seattle on intersate highway all the way.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

Thank's all I have added it to my search. I'm not worried about to much resort activities since it would be a city vacation. Manhattan Club didn't have any either but my daughter enjoyed NYC more than she did Kauai the year before. Although both were wonderful. It looks like we'll need to rent a car a day or two to check out the surrounding area. Thank's for the tips.


----------



## PA- (May 2, 2006)

One of the highlights of my last trip to Seattle was a visit to the TROG memorial and residence.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Thank's all I have added it to my search. I'm not worried about to much resort activities since it would be a city vacation. Manhattan Club didn't have any either but my daughter enjoyed NYC more than she did Kauai the year before. Although both were wonderful. It looks like we'll need to rent a car a day or two to check out the surrounding area. Thank's for the tips.


Yes - a car for at least a couple of days would be good.

It sounds is if your daughter, like most teenagers, is more into "activities" than sightseeing stuff.  If she has any interest, there are a lot of great sightseeing opportunities in the area.  Even if she's not too much into sightseeing, she might enjoy a visit to one of the Cascade volcanoes.  Mt. Rainier is closest and most accessible, but if you want to invest a full day, a visit to Mt. St. Helens is way cool.  Even if she's jaded, viewing the blast zone is pretty impressive.  Works best if you can catch a sunny day when the crater isn't socked in.

May we presume that you and/or here are "shoppers"?  If so, I'm sure that people can come up with some shopping tips and ideas, from the mall/downtown retail scene to "hidden jewel" kinds of places.

There are also many excellent hiking and biking trails in the area if that's of interest.  Wthiin a short drive of Seattle, you can hike on a variety of excellent forest and mountain trails, from simple and paved to strenous hikes with thousands of feet of vertical climb offering spectacular vistas.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

We wouldn't want to do mall type shopping. We have excellent malls near home so it isn't anything to spend time going to traditional malls on vacation. We would want to do shopping at unsusual places like Pike Market or hidden jewel type places if anyone has suggestions. She liked Canal Street in NYC for buying inexpensive jewelery and t-shirts on a teen's budget. I must admit we both enjoy _hiking_  through city streets more than nature hikes but my husband much prefers nature hikes so we would probably do both. 

She loved hiking out to the lava flow at dusk so I'm sure she'd love hiking at Mt. St Helen's too. I don't think she's jaded she likes a variety of activities and not really all traditional teen activities. If given a choice of an amusement park like WDW or a Broadway play she'd pick a Broadway play. If given a choice of Scotland or Hawaii she'd pick Scotland. We live on a small lake and near Lake Michigan so a beach vacation isn't exciting to her. We are going to Key West/Galleon though next summer and bringing her cousins along so she'll tolerate it just fine


----------



## lawren2 (May 2, 2006)

Back on April 29 th I saw two SUMMER weeks for this year and posted them on TS4Ms.

I was very tempted as well, and would not have hesitated to bring my son who LOVED San Francisco at age 9. At least the rooms are bigger than Donatello and they have a swimming pool. He also enjoys the occasional NYC day trip. However we already had trips planned but it became another place to consider for future trips ( maybe 2008 ).

BTW this was the first and only time I had seen that resort on-line; albeit I do not search that specific area every day and generally only summer months.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> One of the highlights of my last trip to Seattle was a visit to the TROG memorial and residence.



When I google this it comes up with a radiation onoclogy group, what is this?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> We wouldn't want to do mall type shopping. We have excellent malls near home so it isn't anything to spend time going to traditional malls on vacation. We would want to do shopping at unsusual places like Pike Market or hidden jewel type places if anyone has suggestions. She liked Canal Street in NYC for buying inexpensive jewelery and t-shirts on a teen's budget. I must admit we both enjoy _hiking_  through city streets more than nature hikes but my husband much prefers nature hikes so we would probably do both.
> 
> She loved hiking out to the lava flow at dusk so I'm sure she'd love hiking at Mt. St Helen's too. I don't think she's jaded she likes a variety of activities and not really all traditional teen activities. If given a choice of an amusement park like WDW or a Broadway play she'd pick a Broadway play. If given a choice of Scotland or Hawaii she'd pick Scotland. We live on a small lake and near Lake Michigan so a beach vacation isn't exciting to her. We are going to Key West/Galleon though next summer and bringing her cousins along so she'll tolerate it just fine



Maybe a good "hiking" compromise would be to rent some bikes and ride the Burke-Gilman Trail.  The trail follows a former railroad grade.  It starts in the Fremont area in north Seattle (be sure to visit the troll under the Fremont bridge across the ship channel).  It crosses Seattle, goes past the University of Washington, then heads up the NW shore of Lake Washington.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

Another good suggestion


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2006)

Steve,

Do you still have the Seattle area restaurant list you compiled?  I'm not sure of the timeline but I think it was within the last couple of years.

If so, would you repost it.


Thanks

Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> Do you still have the Seattle area restaurant list you compiled?  I'm not sure of the timeline but I think it was within the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


I don't think I do, but I'm pretty sure I remember the names.  These are non-touristy, hole-in-wall kinds of places that serve great food and are inexpensive. They are mostly lunchtime places - most not open for dinner. They are all towards the south end of downtown and the Pioneer Square area, as that is where I formerly worked:

Chuck's Hole-in-the-Wall BBQ.  James between Second and Third.
Mae Phim (Thai Food).  Columbia between First and Post.
Bakemans.  Second and Cherry.  Outstanding turkey sandwiches on home made bread.  Real carved whole turkey, baked daily.
Saigon Kitchen.  5th and King.  
Blue Water tacos.  This is a chain specializing in fish tacos; I liked the shop on Second at either Madison or Marion.  
Salume. 2nd Ave Extension and Main.  Excellent hard salami sandwiches on home made italian rolls.
Cafe Zum Zum.  Marion Food Court - Third and Marion.  Pakistani.  Daily curry specials.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for your eclectic down home list Steve!

If anyone has non-downtown recommendations to add, that'd be great too.


Richard


----------



## PA- (May 2, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> When I google this it comes up with a radiation onoclogy group, what is this?



A visit to T R Ogle's home, of course.  The TROG!


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> A visit to T R Ogle's home, of course.  The TROG!



How funny   I'm shocked google didn't pick his place up.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 2, 2006)

Ok now I'm torn. You have all made me want to go to Seattle and now a match came in for NYC. I guess I'll take the for sure thing and we didn't get through everything we wanted. At least I have ideas for the future.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 3, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> A visit to T R Ogle's home, of course.  The TROG!


Oh you, Wild Thing!!!


----------

